# Croatian/Serbian (BCS): obadva



## Mala

ja bih još samo nadodala da je "obadva", "obadvije" i u hrvatskom nepravilno...dakle - oba, obje - pravilna je verzija. 
"obadva" bi bio svojevrsni pleonazam, gomilanje istoznačnih riječi (u ovom slučaju složenica dviju istoznačnih  riječi)...to je vrlo česta pojava u svakodnevnom govoru...često se mogu čuti primjeri, pa čak i u govoru vrlo obrazovanih ljudi..primjer koji najčešće čujem je: "no međutim"


----------



## GoranBcn

To nisam siguran za "obadva". Evo upravo sam tražio na google riječ "obadva" i vidio sam mnogo stranica koje koriste te riječi. Također sam vidio jednu knjigu s tim naslovom. Kao što sam u drugim threadovima spomenuo u hrvatskom a i srpskom svaki dan se mijenja nešto. Prošlo je četrnaest godina od kako nisam bio na prostorima bivše Jugoslavije i jezik svaki put ga osjećam više stranim jer ima mnogo nekih novih gramatičkih pravila, riječi, itd. Teško onim strancima što hoće naučiti naš jezik.  Jedna knjiga gramatike ti govori o jednim gramatičkim pravilima ili riječima a druga o drugim...

Pozdrav,

Goran


----------



## natasha2000

Gorane, guglovanje često pokazuje samo učestalost upotrebe neke reči, ali nikako i da je ta reč pravilna. Treba vrlo oprezno koristiti rezultate sa Gugla kao argumente.

Na stranici 94, odeljak 3.10.4 ove gramatike hrvatskog jezika (link sam našla na WR u odeljku Sources for Slavic Languages) pominju se oblici oba i obije, ali ne obadva i obadvije. Sigurana sam da hrvatski forer@ mogu da ponude i mnogo bolje autoritete od ovog koji postoji na internetu.

Ivan Klajn, "Rečnik jezičkih nedoumica", str 118, takodje pominje samo oba i obe, a zatim dodaje:"U ijekavskom će umesto obe biti obje, umesto obeju - obiju, umesto obema - objema."


----------



## GoranBcn

natasha2000 said:


> Gorane, guglovanje često pokazuje samo učestalost upotrebe neke reči, ali nikako i da je ta reč pravilna. Treba vrlo oprezno koristiti rezultate sa Gugla kao argumente.



Da, imaš pravo, ali ako ima jedna knjiga izdana s tim naslovom pretpostavlja se da se ta riječ može koristiti kao sinonim.


----------



## natasha2000

Hmmm...

Vidite šta sam našla:

_Pravopis srpskoga jezika_, ekavsko školsko izdanje, Matica srpska, Novi Sad, Zavod za udžbenike i nastavna sredstva, Beograd, 2000. str. 256-257 


> oba m. i s., obaju, obama; u ž. rodu obe, obeju, obema (ek.), obje i obije, obiju, objema (ijek.); u primeni se dopunjava sa obojica za m. osobe, oboje za živa bića (za muško i žensko ili uz im. tipa pilad i pilići) i za apstr. pojmove ("oboje mu je na umu, posao i kuća"), oboji, -e, -a (uz imenice u mn., npr. oboji svatovi, oboje čarape); u istom zn. (stilski nešto pojačanom)    *i var. obadva, obadv(ij)e, obadvojica, obadvoje, obadvoji;* primena i gram. promena (za obe varijante) kao dva, dvojica, dvoje, dvoji (v.)


 
Nije mi lako, al' moram da priznam da nisam bila u pravu....


----------



## Maja

GoranBcn said:


> Da, imaš pravo, ali ako ima jedna knjiga izdana s tim naslovom predpostavlja se da se ta riječ može koristiti kao sinonim.


 Pa ne bih rekla da je to nešto što se može uzeti kao pravilo jer ima slučajeva kada je i greška namerna - izbor pisca, ili neki sleng itd.

 Hvala Nataša!!! Nikada ne bih rekla da je "obadvoje" ispravno... 
 Čovek se uči dok je živ!


----------



## GoranBcn

Maja said:


> Pa ne bih rekla da je to nešto što se može uzeti kao pravilo jer ima slučajeva kada je i greška namerna - izbor pisca, ili neki sleng itd.
> 
> Hvala Nataša!!! Nikada ne bih rekla da je "obadvoje" ispravno...



Nisam samo to uzeo kao pravilo, nego je meni je ta riječ zvučila dobro kao riječ "oba", ali nisam bio siguran jer nisam mnogo u kontaktu s našim jezikom. U svakom slučaju drago mi je čuti da su obje/obadvije točne/tačne. 



Maja said:


> Čovek se uči dok je živ!



Ili kao što se kaže na španjolskom:

_Nunca te acostarás sin aprender algo nuevo. _
_Nikad ne_ć_e_š_ oti_ć_i spavati a da ne nau_č_i_š_ ne_š_to novo._  
ili tako nešto ...

Goran


----------



## Maja

GoranBcn said:


> Nisam samo to uzeo kao pravilo, nego je meni je ta riječ zvučala dobro kao riječ "oba", ali nisam bio siguran jer nisam mnogo u kontaktu s našim jezikom.


Meni nekako para uši a ispada da je gramatički tačna forma...





GoranBcn said:


> U svakom slučaju drago mi je čuti da su obje/obadvije *točne/tačne*.


Mislim da je divno što se trudiš da ispoštuješ svakoga od nas ovde na forumu ali nema potrebe da trošiš vreme na to. Piši varijantom našeg jezika (ako se tako može nazvati) koju inače koristiš i svi ćemo te razumeti . Sigurna sam da će se i ostali složiti...

Pozdrav!


----------



## venenum

?!?!      ?! 

Unbelievable (ili kako bi to naši lijepo hrvatski rekli "anbilivabl")! I ja sam našla isto u svom riječniku. Ne znam kad se to dogodilo, jer ja sam još u 4. gimnazije (a to bje prije kratkih 5 godinica) učila da je _obadva_ teški pleonazam, jer _oba_ već znači da ih je dvoje - usporediv samo sa _sići dolje, popeti se gore, mala kućica..._, dakle, dvije riječi koje znače isto, i od kojih je jedna suvišna.

@ Goran: Što se one knjige _Obadva! Oba su pala! _tiče, to ti je antologijski uzvik koji potječe iz Domovinskog rata, kada je kamerom zabilježeno rušenje dvaju neprijateljskih aviona, što je euforični branitelj obznanio tim uzvikom. (To što je rečenica postala antologijska nije, bar dok sam ja još išla u školu, strukturu učinilo gramatičkom. Ali stvari se mijenjaju. Očito.)

Jezik je živa struktura, da... I preskriptivne gramatike su glupe, trebale bi biti deskriptivne, dakle opisivati živi jezik, ne propisivati ga. Ali treba postaviti neke granice, ne slažete li se? 
Mene osobno je ovo saznanje zgrozilo, jer se kosi sa zdravom logikom, mojim osjećajem za jezik i lijepo izražavanje.     A što vi ostali mislite o tome?


----------



## Maja

venenum said:


> Mene osobno je ovo saznanje zgrozilo, jer se kosi sa zdravom logikom, mojim osjećajem za jezik i lijepo izražavanje.   A što vi ostali mislite o tome?


Definitivno!


----------



## natasha2000

venenum said:


> ?!?!     ?!
> 
> Unbelievable (ili kako bi to naši lijepo hrvatski rekli "anbilivabl")! I ja sam našla isto u svom riječniku. Ne znam kad se to dogodilo, jer ja sam još u 4. gimnazije (a to bje prije kratkih 5 godinica) učila da je _obadva_ teški pleonazam, jer _oba_ već znači da ih je dvoje - usporediv samo sa _sići dolje, popeti se gore, mala kućica..._, dakle, dvije riječi koje znače isto, i od kojih je jedna suvišna.
> 
> @ Goran: Što se one knjige _Obadva! Oba su pala! _tiče, to ti je antologijski uzvik koji potječe iz Domovinskog rata, kada je kamerom zabilježeno rušenje dvaju neprijateljskih aviona, što je euforični branitelj obznanio tim uzvikom. (To što je rečenica postala antologijska nije, bar dok sam ja još išla u školu, strukturu učinilo gramatičkom. Ali stvari se mijenjaju. Očito.)
> 
> Jezik je živa struktura, da... I preskriptivne gramatike su glupe, trebale bi biti deskriptivne, dakle opisivati živi jezik, ne propisivati ga. Ali treba postaviti neke granice, ne slažete li se?
> Mene osobno je ovo saznanje zgrozilo, jer se kosi sa zdravom logikom, mojim osjećajem za jezik i lijepo izražavanje.  A što vi ostali mislite o tome?


 
Pogledaj, molim te, u taj tvoj rečnik, šta kaže za zadnje u značenju poslednje. Baš me zanima da li je i to isto....

Kao što već rekoh, u poslednje vreme sam saznala mnogo stvari koje su na mene ostavile isti utisak kao na tebe "obadvije". Mislila sam da je to zbog toga što sam ja išla u školu dosta davno, medjutim, vidim da nisam jedina koja se zgražava novim pravilima koja su uvedena (a možda i nisu nova, ali nam niko to nije rekao do sada???) Vidim da su tu ljudi i iz Srbije i iz Hrvatske i dostas mladjih od mene koji završiše škole mnogo posle mene i koji misle isto kao i ja, ali po svemu sudeći, nismo u pravu... Izgleda da pravila nisu toliko stroga koliko su nas učili... Onda se pitam ja - a zašto su nas onda tako učili?


----------



## venenum

> Pogledaj, molim te, u taj tvoj rečnik, šta kaže za zadnje u značenju poslednje. Baš me zanima da li je i to isto....


 
 LOLčina  , a zar si sumnjala? Naravno da jesu... Danas mi se čini da nas dvije ne možemo biti u pravu, jezično gledajući. Što god ustvrdimo, onako, glavu na panj da je tako, riječnici i gramatike nas pobiju.


----------



## xLilithx

natasha2000 said:


> Pogledaj, molim te, u taj tvoj rečnik, šta kaže za zadnje u značenju poslednje. Baš me zanima da li je i to isto....
> 
> 
> 
> ''Zadnje'' ne može da ima značenje kao ''poslednje'', jer, da bi se lakše razumelo evo primera tih reči i njihovih suprotnih značenja: *prvi - poslednji , prednji - zadnji*. I zbog toga mislim da zadnji nije isto što i poslednji.
Click to expand...


----------



## xLilithx

Mene zanima da li ''obadva'' i ''mala kućica'' pripadaju istoj grupi reči. Na primer, ''obadva'' je pleonazam, iznošenje očiglednih činjenica, jer je to potvrđivanje jednog istog. A ''mala kućica'' je umanjivanje dva puta, zar ne? A to nije isto što i pleonazam.


----------



## Duya

xLilithx said:


> ''Zadnje'' ne može da ima značenje kao ''poslednje'', jer, da bi se lakše razumelo evo primera tih reči i njihovih suprotnih značenja: *prvi - poslednji , prednji - zadnji*. I zbog toga mislim da zadnji nije isto što i poslednji.



Ne budi tako kruta. Jezik ne funkcioniše kao matematika, i nasilno ubacivanje egzaktne logike i savršenih antonima i sinonima obično rezultuje osiromašenjem izraza i odsustvom spontanosti.

Ivan Klajn u _Rečniku jezičkih nedoumica_ kaže:



> Zadnji u značenju poslednji nije pogrešno; nastalo je normalnim proširenjem prostornog značenja (ono što je zadnje u nekom redu istovremeno je i poslednje pri brojanju). Kako je pokazao M. Stevanović, takva upotreba prideva zadnji sreće se kod mnoštva dobrih pisaca, od Vuka i Daničića do naših savremenika





xLilithx said:


> Mene zanima da li ''obadva'' i ''mala kućica'' pripadaju istoj grupi  reči. Na primer, ''obadva'' je pleonazam, iznošenje očiglednih  činjenica, jer je to potvrđivanje jednog istog. A ''mala kućica'' je  umanjivanje dva puta, zar ne? A to nije isto što i pleonazam.



Kao što smo pokazali gore, "obadva" nije pleonazam, jer je u pitanju jedna reč, i izvesna duplikacija se ovde javlja radi pojačanja značenja. "Mala kućica" jeste pleonazam, jer se sa dve reči izražava isti efekat. To ne implicira da je "mala kućica" kuća koja je baš izuzetno mala. Ponovo, jezik ne funkcioniše kao matematika, i ponavljanje istog izraza ne znači nužno i primenjivanje istog "matematičkog operatora" dvaput.

Orvel je u _Novogovoru_ u svojoj 1984. pokazao kako se primenom egzaktne matematičke logike jezik dehumanizuje (što je i bio cilj njegovih kreatora):

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Newspeak#To_remove_synonyms_and_antonyms



> Words with comparative and superlative meanings were also simplified, so  "better" became "gooder", and "best" likewise became "goodest". Intensifiers could be added, so "great" became "plusgood", and "excellent" and "splendid" likewise became "doubleplusgood".


----------



## slavic_one

Iz HJP:


> *ȍbadvā*
> *ȍbadvā* _m i sr_ (*ȍbadvije* _ž_) 〈G obadvàjū/obadvìjū _ž_, D L I obadvàma/obadvjèma _ž_〉
> DEFINICIJA
> i jedan i drugi (za dvije osobe ili stvari muškoga ili srednjega roda)
> ETIMOLOGIJA
> ✧ vidi *ȍba*


----------

